# Fly Fishing



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

A couple friends and I are looking to go out and get started. I haven't been since I was a kid with my Grandpa. Any reccos good entry level rod? What other gear do I need? I have hip waders.


----------



## FoldsPocketAces (Mar 16, 2019)

Mind if I ask what budget for the rod? How about a reel?

Besides that you'll need your fly line, leaders / tippet, and obviously your flies

Depends what kind of water you'll be getting into for other items


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

@FoldsPocketAces

I'm not uber price sensitive. A couple hundred maybe? If it turns out to be a big hobby I can upgrade.

Water would be rivers and steams around here in Central and North NJ (raritan river is the main one around here), maybe up into the Catskills in NY. Trout and Bass, I would assume, but I know almost nothing. What I do know comes from memories of over 20 years ago.


----------



## FoldsPocketAces (Mar 16, 2019)

A couple hundred can get you a super nice rod, especially if you don't mind used.

For rivers and streams, trout and bass, a 4wt or 5wt will do you fine.

My favorite rod I have is a G Loomis GLX Streamdance 5wt. Absolutely love that rod. Nice and snappy in the mid section for power, but the tip is super soft and can lay down dry flies super delicately. I have it paired up to a Galvan Torque reel.

You can also look into used Sage rods, although I'm just a G Loomis fanboy.

For $200 you can get a complete Redington combo to start you off, either the "Crosswater" or the "Path" combo. IIRC Redington was bought by Sage, and Redington makes some really nice rods for the price.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

For beginners, get a cheap 7 foot 5W graphite two-piece Okuma, Eagle Claw, or something similar. If you can find a "combo" package with rod, reel, and line that will be your best deal. Just don't drop a few hundred on a rod, reel, and line until you learn the basics in your back yard. I love fly fishing for crappie, bluegill, and trout, but it's a seriously overpriced, over-hyped hobby. It's very easy to waste a ton of money on fly fishing gear.

Once you get a cheap rod and reel, string up some line with NO leader and practice in your back yard. There are tons of good YouTube videos on technique and how to load the road properly. Once you get the rhythm and understand the basics, then tie on a cheap leader and practice with a dummy lure. Learn how to lay down the leader. You will be frustrated by wind knots until you get the hang of it. Once you can cast a practice lure with no tangles, then you're ready to hit the water with an actual fly.

I hope this helps!


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks guys!


----------

